# 6.5 g bottle cages



## Charlie the Unicorn (Jan 8, 2013)

I figured I'd give these a shot. I was using arundel mandibles and I'll hold on to those in case these don't meet my expectations. But they're under 16 g w/ bolts (for the pair). Could be interesting.


----------



## chrisbigley (Mar 29, 2015)

Just don't fill your bottle to the top and save loads of grams


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Are these an eBay item?


----------



## Charlie the Unicorn (Jan 8, 2013)

deviousalex said:


> Are these an eBay item?


Yes, but you can contact them directly and get a better price.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

What's the seller ID?

Thanks.


----------



## Charlie the Unicorn (Jan 8, 2013)

deviousalex said:


> What's the seller ID?
> 
> Thanks.



CARBON WORKS Flaschenhalter Rennrad MTB lightweight tune bottle cage 5 Gramm | eBay


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

This is pretty light. I'm guessing it's a new thing, I have a lot of weenies around me and I haven't seen these yet.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

let us know if it actually holds a full bottle securely...


----------



## Charlie the Unicorn (Jan 8, 2013)

stevesbike said:


> let us know if it actually holds a full bottle securely...



I've been using them since the original post (around March 5). I use specialized purist bottles (26 oz) and I have not had a dropped bottle during that time. They've held up quite well.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

stevesbike said:


> let us know if it actually holds a full bottle securely...


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

icwhatudidthere


----------



## Charlie the Unicorn (Jan 8, 2013)

Well- seems as if they're the real deal. Still going strong, no issues, no drops.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Sounds like a win.


----------



## deapee (May 7, 2014)

To save 20 grams? 

Dude you could shave one leg for that.
Or like exfoliate one leg with some of your wife's exfoliating shower gel and scrubber.
Or spit like twice.


----------



## Charlie the Unicorn (Jan 8, 2013)

deapee said:


> To save 20 grams?
> 
> Dude you could shave one leg for that.
> Or like exfoliate one leg with some of your wife's exfoliating shower gel and scrubber.
> Or spit like twice.


Dude! Note the name: Save Some Weight. Thanks for your input. My legs are shaved, thanks for playing- now go away.


----------



## carbonworks (May 1, 2017)

As requested by many of you: 
MTB version completed and available. With 8 grams significantly heavier - but more robust against abrasion by dirt / sand. 

Visually tubes are thicker and sufrace with frosted look. The standard version has also been optimized! 

1. Significantly more precise production using 3D pressure components. 
2. High-quality fiber material. 
3. Bottle-holding nose is slightly shortened.


----------



## Charlie the Unicorn (Jan 8, 2013)

This is timely. I just received my 2nd pair-- this time the 8g cages - not a replacement- for another bike.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Just do away with the bottle cages and carry your water bottle in your jersey pocket.


----------



## Charlie the Unicorn (Jan 8, 2013)

velodog said:


> Just do away with the bottle cages and carry your water bottle in your jersey pocket.


Yes- that's what we should do, just as soon as you start doing it. Send pics.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Charlie the Unicorn said:


> Yes- that's what we should do, just as soon as you start doing it. Send pics.


I'm not concerned with the weight of my bottle cages, so waiting for me to start is a fools errand.


----------



## Charlie the Unicorn (Jan 8, 2013)

velodog said:


> I'm not concerned with the weight of my bottle cages, so waiting for me to start is a fools errand.


Oh- so you're trolling?


----------

